# Frog with skinny legs



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

So one of my frogs seems to have some really skinny legs. It's still eating and seems to be out in the open and active. Anyone know what it might be?


----------



## jkooiman (May 2, 2010)

Frogs store a lot of weight in their legs. If it's eating, then the calories aren't going where they should. Maybe a parasite overload. Or perhaps it's missing its food items and only appears to be eating. Perhaps it's a very sick frog with a bacterial/fungal infection. Doesn't really look like/sound like that is the case. I would try to get some termites into it ASAP, and dust with a vitamin A supplement when you get a chance. Maybe a vet visit is in order. Good luck! JVK


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

hmmmm sounds like a fecal would be in order then


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Try feeding supplemented fruit fly larva (maggots). That frog leucs skinny overall, not just in the legs. How long have you had it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I've had him for about a year I think


----------



## zth8992 (Jul 19, 2012)

SLS maybe? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zth8992 (Jul 19, 2012)

He looks skinny overall for a year old Leuc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kas (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh my, can see every bone in his little body. Good luck finding the cause and yes, try to beef him up.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Most leucomelas I see are fat as all get out so yeah he definitely is missing some weight. The tail bone is a tell tale sign. Really try to monitor if it is actually getting the food, also get a fecal and maybe some maggots and a bait station. 

Also not sure what it is but something about that picture looks almost like a painting.


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

How long has it been that skinny? Has it recently lost a significant amount of weight?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkAGEdefect (Dec 18, 2013)

I got a frog that looked kinda like that from dart frog connection at an expo and mine is a bit fatter but will now grow in size like its a runt or dwarf


----------



## The Mom (Jun 1, 2013)

I rescued a dart frog connection frog that looked like that about a year ago. He looked more like a spider moving around then a frog. He's good now though.

The fecal is required.

In the mean time I would isolate him so he is not competing for food, and of course supply lots of maggots. Turn the banana, or whatever you use for maggots, for him often during the day so he has more available to him. Until the fecal results are in he just needs to consume as many calories as you can get in him.

Good luck. Let us know how he does.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The Mom said:


> Turn the banana, or whatever you use for maggots, for him often during the day so he has more available to him. Until the fecal results are in he just needs to consume as many calories as you can get in him..


You are aware that with extremely thin animals (including people) this can actually kill the animal because of the issue of refeeding syndrome? If the problem here is the lack of ability to uptake nutrients due to damage to the gut, increasing nutrients that have to be digested can be ineffective and in these cases force feeding with a liquid predigested food is much more effective. For example some of the predigested liquid diets for cats were used for a very long time. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

The frog's situation seems to be more dire than I initially thought.

It is very weak, and seems to have trouble getting around. It's skin also seems to be sticking to itself -- I think it's having trouble making mucus.

It's also having trouble capturing prey (because it's weak?). I saw it actually catch a fly, but then it spit the fly out. It's not fully extending its tongue to capture prey, sort of like it has short tongue (although it's tongue still is sticky since it can catch flies if it lands one).

I've been giving the frog about 2 drops of 2% calcium gluconate 2x per day since Wednesday to try to give it some extra energy. Should I try Repashy's RescueCal instead, since I can probably assume the the frog's calcium levels are also low?

I've ordered metronidazole to help fight off whatever parasites are affecting it.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Any improvements?


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

I believe there is a condition frogs might have with a short tongue.
Forget what it is called but I do not believe they live long. The frogs usually
are thin and weak until they eventually perish. Could be what you 
are dealing with


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

So the frog actually passed away like a day or two after starting the thread. I think I took too long to notice it's condition and take action.


----------



## Dart girl (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

